# Gallery.



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone tried posting pictures to the Gallery? The 'comment' facility seems to work ok. Surely there must be a backup file later the 2005 which could be restored. Apart from anything else the Gallery archive represents an import and probably unique maritime history resource. If there is no way of getting it restored to Ships Nostalgia might there be some other way of recovering it and hosting it elsewhere?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Nope. That is the sad answer. Cannot load any photos into the Gallery.

Here is one glimmer of hope. Look at this...… CARNIVAL HORIZON at King's Wharf, Bermuda. Taken last week, 23rd June. So, it is possible to post photos IF you put it into FORUM and attach. Seems to work for this. It is the 'Gallery' post 2005 that is the problem. If this works I just cannot understand the rest of it doesn't! I'm not a 'techie' or anything else, apart from the switch ON/OFF.



Also, if you look at a photo before 2005, you can still see the comments that were posted AFTER that period. 


Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Just tried posting a comment from an old photo from the GALLERY taken 2005.

The photo, showing the AURORA funnel with flags, that is fine, and I can still post comments from today.


Stephen


----------



## fbg (Jun 7, 2008)

Is this error situation ever gonna be OK again ?
Or do we have to leave all are pics and work for the database upp in the air ?
What'a hell has gone wrong ?
You can even not get a honest answer !

It is very very sad !


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not ragging on SN or any of the administrators at all....my gut feeling is that with such a large membership the odds of finding someone with the knowledge and potential resources for getting the Gallery fixed are very good. Maybe it is a problem that the members should try and take ownership of.

I recommend setting up a "Solutions" group and let those with a positive view try to get together for a fix.

Also, as members, I believe we should be very much willing to pay a membership fee...to ensure all of our combined history is not lost due to innacticity and penny pinching...

I said it before but here it is again...let us all consider this "What would Stan have recommended?"...


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

#5 
Ian,
Maybe you could be well served to read some of the other threads on the subject. 
to reiterate:
Ships Nostalgia is owned by a company in Canada called Verticalscope.
They are in business to make money from advertising, they do not rely on subs from members. 
The administrators using the 'Storm trooper' avatar work for Verticalscope. 
It does not matter what members' knowledge level is, the problem has been caused by the owner's technical staff and they are the only people in any position to rectify the fault(s). 
The site owners HAVE apparently been told what the problem is and how they should go about fixing it. 
Stan's hands would have been tied - The same as all the other 102000 odd members.


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*SN Problems...*

I presume that it is widely known in the appropriate circles that the DIRECTORY is also NBG? From my standpoint, that the Gallery AND the Directory are no longer available means that two-fifths of the site are missing. It really must be explained to whomever that a mass exodus is sure to follow! This will make the SN site worthless for advertising as there will be no viewers!
I've read the explanations and frankly they make NO SENSE. We either have a member-supported maritime site or we haven't. Do we pick up the ball, abort the game and go home? 
I know most of us are getting older and are none too swift as far as computer programming is concerned. Is it not possible for our Leaders to cut out this current malarky and find a new partner to do all the wonky work? The alternative is to make the statement that SN is now finished, thank you all and good-bye! Then members will know what to do. Too bad about the historic material that has been ac***ulated over the years!

Alistair Macnab,
ex-Bank Line.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

An alarming prospect Alistair, one which makes me sadder by the minute .
This site has been a daily retreat from the maddening world for me and although I am running out of input I am sure someone somewhere will start a thread that kick starts my fading recall into yet another round of pleasure.
To make a fresh start elsewhere is not a ready choice, perhaps I might persue a gardening forum , I do know a bit about that.

Bob


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

spongebob said:


> To make a fresh start elsewhere is not a ready choice, perhaps I might persue a gardening forum , I do know a bit about that.
> 
> Bob


Oddly enough
http://www.gardenersforum.net/index.php
from a reliable team (Thumb)


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Good responsel*



Mad Landsman said:


> #5
> Ian,
> Maybe you could be well served to read some of the other threads on the subject.
> to reiterate:
> ...


Very well said Malcolm, hopefully it will be noticed! Cheers Roger (Applause)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#7 . I thought the Directory turned to sh1t when Benjidog baled out with all the other turncoats and formed "Seetheships". Is that site still going?

John T


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Look at your own 'posts'. They are all lost as well! Max 500 posting per person. The archive of 'literary works' by members for the last 15 years gone!


----------



## Scratch68 (Oct 22, 2006)

Is the implementation of GDPR part of the problem? It was that which led to the very unfortunate demise of World Naval Ships Forum. Is Verticalscope doing something to protect themselves from GDPR action? Looks as though a totally unforeseen consequence of that dreadful EU legislation will be/has been the loss of some very significant historical data.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Scratch68 said:


> Is the implementation of GDPR part of the problem? It was that which led to the very unfortunate demise of World Naval Ships Forum. Is Verticalscope doing something to protect themselves from GDPR action? Looks as though a totally unforeseen consequence of that dreadful EU legislation will be/has been the loss of some very significant historical data.


No idea what GDPR stands for but if (whatever it is) is a problem somebody at Verticalscope should come clean and say something (anything ?) Why/how does it apply to photos and not, apparently, to forums as well?
(Cloud)


----------



## Smuggler (May 26, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> #7 . I thought the Directory turned to sh1t when Benjidog baled out with all the other turncoats and formed "Seetheships". Is that site still going?
> 
> John T


I don’t know why we jumped ship, he must have had his reasons, but I always found Benjidog a very decent soul and he remained a close friend of Stan Mayes until he died on 21 August 2014 at the age of 93. He joined family and friends in attending Stan's funeral in Gravesend on 4th September 2014. His *website* seems a very valuable resource and contains a wonderful tribute to *Stan*.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Gallery*



trotterdotpom said:


> #7 . I thought the Directory turned to sh1t when Benjidog baled out with all the other turncoats and formed "Seetheships". Is that site still going?
> 
> John T


The site is certainly still going and exceptionally well administered. There is no dissension and it is a pleasure to be a member.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Can somebody please tell me why a post I made on this and two other threads about three hours ago has been deleted from all three and 'My Posts'?

Thanks,

Taff


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

tsell said:


> Can somebody please tell me why a post I made on this and two other threads about three hours ago has been deleted from all three and 'My Posts'?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Taff


That's 'interesting'! I did read it earlier, good points. - Some might mention conspiracy or censorship, but perish the thought that anything like that would happen on here.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Mad Landsman said:


> That's 'interesting'! I did read it earlier, good points. - Some might mention conspiracy or censorship, but perish the thought that anything like that would happen on here.


Yes, Malcolm, I've had a number of members who have my personal email address, say the same. I and a couple of others will be doing some further research tomorrow!!

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Scratch68 said:


> Is the implementation of GDPR part of the problem? It was that which led to the very unfortunate demise of World Naval Ships Forum. Is Verticalscope doing something to protect themselves from GDPR action? Looks as though a totally unforeseen consequence of that dreadful EU legislation will be/has been the loss of some very significant historical data.


No nothing to do with GDPR which would only concern personal data which has not apparently been affected in any way. 

Verticalscope staff have admitted that the 'problem' started when they migrated data to the cloud. 
They have managed to recover one year's gallery data, reinstated it and announced that 'it had been fixed' - So as far as they are concerned a little bit of gallery is a 'working' gallery and that is all sorted. 

Data, such as all the pictures and posts on SN, is kept on huge memory banks called servers. These cost money to run and build and a cheaper alternative is to pay to use other people's under-used storage in a form known as 'the cloud'. 
The decision to use the cloud may have been influenced by the media company who now own it. 
The problem could be that the data which was on the verticalscope servers might not be backed up - How do you back-up something which is by its nature is used as a back-up system in the first place?


----------



## Ngaio 62 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Missing in Action*

Every image posted since '05 has disappeared.
Have we been hacked?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Ngaio 62 said:


> Every image posted since '05 has disappeared.
> Have we been hacked?


No hacking...if you have visited every day for last 6 weeks you would see the dozens of postings on how the site operators have 'lost' most of the gallery. This is why Steve has left SN and can only be found 'next door' on SH now, many posters are now refreshing the gallery there or on STS.

geoff


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm a bit startled if the entire thing isn't backed up !!

I've been looking after servers for nearly 20 years ... and the golden rule is ... _"You can't have enough backups."_

Back up the back up to the power of infinity would be nice, (although a little impractical.)

I dreaded the scenario of losing entire databases that were stored on servers, with administration staff, teachers and pupils screaming at the thought of all that work being lost. As bad a nightmare as anything you couldn't get fixed on a ship !!!

So surely, somewhere (and most particularly if you're consider a large server move/exchange/insertion) that data must be backed up !!!


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

#23 
Yes, Bob, totally agree. 
But as nothing has been reinstated after the initial blip, and no more 'announcements' from Admin, you really have to wonder.


----------

